# Polygon Xtrada 7



## JalopyHardtail (Aug 9, 2021)

Anyone riding one? I couldn't find a thread. I just ordered one last night, excited to try it out. I know the fork isn't the best, but that's an easy upgrade in the future.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Good spec for the price, should be a solid ride. Inevitably someone will come along and tell you that it isn't slack enough and the chain stays are long. I'll say that I have a Ti bike with very similar geometry, and it is a fantastic all-around trail thrasher that works for all kinds of conditions outside of the real gnar. Let us know what you think when you get it.


----------



## YMMV (Apr 28, 2011)

Polygon is a solid bike. I own a Xtrada 6 that is now my a back up to a Meta HT AM. For the price, they are hard to beat, and comes with good components (just doesn't have the wow brand name factor). 

My only tip is to double check & torque all hardware, grease everything, and double check the shifting on it. Its a consumer directly sold bike, so there is no LBS to do all that for you.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Especially double check the torque on the Deore crank arms. And be sure not to over tighten them which can be just as bad. They have been known to fall off.


----------



## JalopyHardtail (Aug 9, 2021)

YMMV said:


> Polygon is a solid bike. I own a Xtrada 6 that is now my a back up to a Meta HT AM. For the price, they are hard to beat, and comes with good components (just doesn't have the wow brand name factor).
> 
> My only tip is to double check & torque all hardware, grease everything, and double check the shifting on it. Its a consumer directly sold bike, so there is no LBS to do all that for you.


Thanks! I'll definitely go through everything and make sure it's solid. I built my last bike so I'm comfortable with the DTC route.


----------



## JalopyHardtail (Aug 9, 2021)

BadgerOne said:


> Good spec for the price, should be a solid ride. Inevitably someone will come along and tell you that it isn't slack enough and the chain stays are long. I'll say that I have a Ti bike with very similar geometry, and it is a fantastic all-around trail thrasher that works for all kinds of conditions outside of the real gnar. Let us know what you think when you get it.


Yeah, it's not the slackest but most of my trails are xc oriented, not a lot of super technical downhill to be found in the area. I messed up my last bike pretty bad and didn't want to be without a bike for too long. Finding an in stock bike right now isn't easy and used bikes in the area are selling for new prices. Having about $1k to spend, it came down to the polygon and a Vitus Sentier. Bikes from the big brands seemed underwhelming at this price point. Hopefully I made a good choice,


----------

